# 09 Vs 2010 25rs



## chuey12 (Apr 23, 2009)

hello. i'm trying to decide whether to purchase an 09 or 2010 25 rs. Does any1 know the difference between the two, besides the change in flooring (fake hardwood to fake tile vinyl)?

any upgrades?

thanks, any input from ANYONE would be greatly appreciated. pros, cons. etc!

But hurry up and respond 'casue we're really getting the camping fever and we want to order the OUtback NOW!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers









As for your question I would think that any dealer will be more inclined to wiggle on the price of an 09 as the 10's are just coming out

Good luck and keep us posted

Ed


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

The 2010's have a few things that most of the 09's don't... some 09s do though as the change over happened in some models before 10's were built. Those include aluminum wheels (very nice compared to the white ones on mine) and they also included maxxiair vent covers. I am very fond of the fake wood flooring, but I think both will be about as nice.

I agree with the above and personally would take the one that offers the best deal as none of that stuff will cost you too much later if you want to add it. I put the maxxi vents on both of my roof vents for about 100 dollars installed... now the wheels will cost a bunch to upgrade later, but its the only thing I can think of that would or could sway a decision.


----------



## chuey12 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Titan,

I noticed you're from charlotte. did you buy your outback from that place in concord (forgot name). Good deal?

recommend them? 
we live in wake forest NC and were considering them.

thanks

edgar.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

chuey12 said:


> Hey Titan,
> 
> I noticed you're from charlotte. did you buy your outback from that place in concord (forgot name). Good deal?
> 
> ...


Yep, I bought from Tom Johnson Camping there in Concord. Can't say enough about them from the sales persepective. They bent over backwards to accomodate my quirky delivery schedule and demands. I would say that I got a great deal, but could have gotten about 1300 less on my unit if I had gone all the way to lakeshore or holmans to buy it. For me, the 1300 was worth buying locally to support the economy here and so I have an ass to kick or a hand to shake thats just down the road. I will warn you that due to economy, they don't do service there at Concord (well, warranty work anyway) and they moved it up to Marion NC where they have the other dealership. It will be back there when the economy gets better, but still proved to be worth it for me as they have been great about getting me stuff when I needed it including advice.

Who are you dealing with over there? I ended up getting over 8K off the sticker...gave them a number and said call me back if you can do it. Called about 20 minutes later and said they could. I love the trailer and am not the most productive employee now that I have it sitting all lonely during the week. I wish I could convince my wife to let me live in it during the week and she could come with the kids on the weekend... she said thats called a divorce and its WAY more expensive than that...lol.

Edit : Forgot to mention...if you buy anything, would love to have you as a guest at the Thousand Trails just outside Winston Salem (Forest Lake Preserve). Its an amazing place and hands down the nices campground we could find within a couple hours of us. Also, as a guest you wouldn't have to put up with any 90 minute presentation and sales pitch.


----------



## Tuck2family (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been dealing with Jamie from Holman RV and she has been so helpful and pricing seems right on. -- I'm still working on my husband, we are having a little disagreement about which trailer to buy. I am hoping for the Outback 280RS. She said she has some coming in end of May.

Jamie Holmberg

Internet Sales Manager

Holman Motors, Inc.

(513) 939-6220 Cell

(513) 752-3123 ext. 173

(800) 323-8677 ext. 173

www.holmanrv.com


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

The 2010's have the aluminum wheels and maxair vent covers (as do some late model 2009's) but the the 2010's also started getting a blackwater tank flush as a standard. I do not believe any 2009's were made with this change that just started to be added.


----------

